# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Snorkeling around Port Antonio

## sandman66

I am wondering if there is good snorkeling to be had in the PA area? Any places with reefs close to shore and fairly calm water?

----------


## *vi*

Sandman, you can snorkel the reef around the Blue Lagoon.  There are boats and captains always at the wharf that can take you out or you can dive/swim from the wharf.  

Other options are from Monkey Island, Reach Falls and I hear nice snorkeling at San San Beach.

I would suggest visiting San San Beach for the afternoon and asking them about active spots.  This is a paid beach I believe $5 but worth it.  They pamper their guests like the staff at Frenchman's Cove.  

Oh yeah, I just remembered there are boats at Winnefred Beach and I see them take folks out.  Maybe one day while there you can ask them.

I hope the above helps.

----------

